# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Boa noite! 

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu nublado, por vezes pouco nublado 

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 24,4ºC

Actual.

17,4ºC, 82 Hr, 1027,1 hpa, vento de SW a 0 km/h


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado pelas vertentes norte da Madeira
Min 14ºC
Prec. 1,2mm
Temp. actual: 14,4ºC

Madeira sob aviso amarelo de vento forte nas terras altas com rajadas até 80km/h e ondulação na costa norte até 4,5m

Ontem no Pico do Areeiro a temperatura chegou aos 5,6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2010 às 12:19)

Açores: Tempo quente ... 27 ºC em Novembro


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Céu pouco nublado
16,2ºC e 93%HR
1021hpa

Tmin 15,4ºC
Tmax 18,6ºC


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2010 às 12:39)

Body, Mind, Madeira


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia quente com céu em geral pouco nublado, por vezes a apresentar um pouco mais de neblusidade, vento fraco

Tmin - 15,6ºC
Tmax - 24,9ºC
Actual

17,8ºC, 83% Hr, 1028,3 hpa, Vento de SW a 0 km/h


----------



## jonhfx (7 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Boa Noite.
Temperaturas tem descido significativamente nos últimos dias.
Hoje tive uma máxima de 21ºC e sigo com 14,1 ºC 
Hr: 78%
Vento de Noroeste 6,1 Km/h
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Boa semana


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Nov 2010 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Ontem por aqui o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado, mas praticamente sem chuva. Pela primeira vez neste outono a temperatura desceu abaixo dos 20ºC, tive uma máxima de 19,2ºC

Hoje a manhã já se apresenta com boas abertas no entanto durante a madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros e a minima foi de 14,9ºC


----------



## Knyght (10 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Temperaturas tem descido significativamente nos últimos dias.
> Hoje tive uma máxima de 21ºC e sigo com 14,1 ºC
> Hr: 78%
> ...



Minha garganta já sentiu...
Bem pelo Funchal estamos com:
22.2ºC 1010hpa 0.2m/s
Altitude:
10ºC 850hpa 5m/s


----------



## Hazores (10 Nov 2010 às 19:16)

boa noite,

pela ilha terceira não se passa nada, nada, nada.... 

apenas uns aguaceiros, fraquinhos...

isto está sem piada nenhuma...


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Mais vai passar...
*Estar atento* é o estado de aviso que devemos ter já em atenção para amanhã Sexta-Feira no Período 18-24h no Grupo Central dos Açores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite! 
Dia de céu em geral muito nublado com aguaceiros

Tmin -14,4ºC
Tmax - 20ºC
Prec. - 2,8 mm

Actual
18,2ºC, 89% Hr, 1020,6 hpa, Vento SW


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2010 às 09:38)

A precipitação nos Açores nesta ultima saída do Hirlam decresceu, sendo que a situação pior passou para a Madrugada de Sábado
Período 00h-06h GMT


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Noite de aguaceiros e trovoadas nos Açores, especialmente pelo Grupo Central.

ImapWeather


----------



## jonhfx (13 Nov 2010 às 13:57)

Boa Tarde.
O dia começou com "chuviscos", que renderam até agora 1,5mm(que continuam)
Durante a Noite a temperatura desceu até aos 12,9ºC.
Condições actuais:
Temperatura: 16,5ºC
Humidade: 87%
Pressão: 1015,4 Hpa
Vento fraco/nulo , rajada de 3,7km/h Oeste
Continuações de um bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Gar (14 Nov 2010 às 06:05)

Boa noite,

Chove intensamente no Norte da Madeira (Porto Moniz) à cerca de 1~2 horas. Até estou acordado a esta hora por causa disso


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, algum nevoeiro e chuva por vezes moderada.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1016 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NE*
Precipitação -  *20.5 mm * *(desde as 06h)*


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1016 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação -  *39 mm * *(desde as 06h)*


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2010 às 12:10)

Boas pessoal, tenho reportado também no ClickMeteo do facebook, ontem já se previa uma chuva moderada para Madrugada para a costa norte principalmente São Vicente.

Lombo da Terça





Santana





Arieiro





Não deverá chover mais hoje, devendo a pressão continuar a subir até aos 1020.
Depois de ter atingido 1011hpa


----------



## Hazores (14 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

boa noite,

amanhã, segunda feira, Grupos ocidental e central em alerta amarelo, devido a precipitação que poderá ser forte. 
fica aqui a previsão descritiva do IM para amanhã para estes grupos:

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva por vezes FORTE.
Vento sueste fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h,
rodando para oeste e tornando-se moderado (20/30 km /h).
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar cavado a grosso.
Ondas norte de 3 a 4 metros, passando a nordeste.
Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Mínima 18ºC
Máxima 21ºC
Água do mar 19ºC

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva em especial a partir da tarde que será por vezes FORTE.
Vento sueste fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h, rodando
para sudoeste.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar cavado a grosso.
Ondas norte de 3 a 4 metros, passando temporariamente a nordeste.
Temperaturas previstas para a Horta:
Mínima 18ºC
Máxima 21ºC
Água do mar 19ºC
Temperaturas previstas para Angra do Heroísmo:
Mínima 17ºC
Máxima 20ºC
Água do mar 19ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite.
Depois de um dia de chuva, neste momento sigo com céu nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1022 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N*
Precipitação Total -  *61 mm *


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

*AÇORES (Grupo Central):* Bandas nebulosas em aproximação, procedentes de Oeste, com elevada actividade tormentosa. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente concentradas, a partir do início da tarde:

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Hazores (15 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

boa noite
o dia pela ilha terceira apresentou-se encoberto, sendo que a partir das 3h da tarde começou a chover, nada de mais, por agora continua a chuva de um modo fraco, o vento é que aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Boa noite! 
Dia de céu muito nublado tornando-se encoberto para o fim da tarde. Começou a chuvar ao inicio da noite, por volta das 18H

Tmin - 15,1ºC
Tmax - 20,7ºC
Prec. - 3 mm

Actual
19,6ºC, 94% Hr, vento de E com rajadas até 35 km/h


----------



## rober (16 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Boa noite
El frente que pasó ayer por Madeira dejó lluvias importantes en algunas zonas de Canarias. En La Palma se recogieron entre 40mm y 70mm en el E. En un pluviometro de la zona alta del W se recogió 91mm. En el E de Tenerife y Gran Canaria también han caídos cantidades de hasta 40mm.
un saludo


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 02:20)

Bastante precipitação no Nordeste da ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite.
> Depois de um dia de chuva, neste momento sigo com céu nublado.
> Precipitação Total -  *61 mm *





rober disse:


> Boa noite
> El frente que pasó ayer por Madeira dejó lluvias importantes en algunas zonas de Canarias. En La Palma se recogieron entre 40mm y 70mm en el E. En un pluviometro de la zona alta del W se recogió 91mm. En el E de Tenerife y Gran Canaria también han caídos cantidades de hasta 40mm.
> un saludo



Muita chuva. Eu pelo norte da Madeira o total ficou-se pelos 35,4mm, uma diferença significativa para com Machico.. mas estas diferenças são até normais entre vários locais na Madeira pelas suas especificidades de micro-climas. 
Para as Canárias os modelos previam menos precipitação que na Madeira, se bem recordo, mas os valores ficaram acima do previsto. 


Pelo norte da Madeira céu nublado por nuvens altas com boas abertas
17,1ºC
70%HR
1023hpa

A superfície frontal que afecta os Açores deverá amanhã chegar à Madeira. Modelo gfs das 6h:


----------



## Knyght (16 Nov 2010 às 13:50)

Sigo com tempo pouco nublado, e uma temperatura amena sem precipitação.
Funchal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2010 às 11:11)

Chuva e vento fortes, alerta amarelo no Norte e Centro


Termómetros voltam a descer. Madrugada com previsões de tempestade. Madeira é situação que mais preocupa.

Metade dos distritos do País está hoje em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva e ventos fortes até ao final da manhã. A partir da tarde, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê uma melhoria do tempo, apesar da descida generalizada das temperaturas mínimas na região centro e norte do País. A neve deve cair acima dos 1400 metros de altitude.
*De acordo com a meteorologista Paula Leitão, a situação que mais preocupava os especialistas do IM era a evolução do estado do tempo na região da ilha da Madeira. "Há uma frente fria a norte do arquipélago e a chuva só deverá começar durante a tarde, mantendo-se quinta e sexta-feira", explica Paula Leitão.

No entanto, esta meteorologista alerta que "uma ligeira alteração nos modelos que estão a ser utilizados para a previsão pode significar que esta chuva forte em vez de cair no mar vá cair toda no arquipélago, pelo que o instituto está a acompanhar esta situação com muita atenção".*Em Portugal continental, as previsões ao final da tarde de ontem apontavam para que esta fosse uma madrugada de chuva e vento fortes, sendo de esperar uma melhoria das condições atmosféricas a partir do final da manhã. 

"Está a aproximar-se uma frente fria do continente que levará a vento forte nas terras altas e chuva forte em todo o litoral norte e centro durante esta noite [madrugada de hoje]", diz Paula Leitão. Há ainda possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do País, sobretudo a partir dos 1400 metros.

Amanhã, as previsões do IM apontam novamente para uma descida das temperaturas mínimas na região centro e norte de Portugal. Para a Guarda, as previsões apontam para uma mínima de zero graus e uma máxima de nove, enquanto em Bragança e Viseu o termómetro deverá variar entre os dois e os dez graus. Já em Braga e Vila Real as mínimas podem ir aos três graus.

"Com a deslocação do vento para noroeste vai continuar a haver aguaceiros, mas que vão diminuir de intensidade", salienta ainda a meteorologista. Paula Leitão diz que na quinta-feira a chuva vai continuar a cair: São "aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes ao longo de todo o dia".

As tempestades estarão de volta antes do fim-de-semana. "Há um sistema frontal que poderá trazer chuva forte no Norte e Centro do País". Os aguaceiros são esperados "sobretudo durante a tarde", conclui Paula Leitão.

EDIT:
Fonte DN
http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/in...ent_id=1712572


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Chuva e vento fortes, alerta amarelo no Norte e Centro (...) As tempestades estarão de volta antes do fim-de-semana. "Há um sistema frontal que poderá trazer chuva forte no Norte e Centro do País". *Os aguaceiros são esperados "sobretudo durante a tarde"*, conclui Paula Leitão. EDIT: Fonte DN http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/in...ent_id=1712572



A notícia pode ter sido publicada hoje mas dá a entender que foi elaborada ontem ... portanto, já desactualizada em parte ...

Para acompanhar a situação na Madeira, onde podem vir a ocorrer aguaceiros durante a tarde (*Alerta amarelo*):

SAT24

Para hoje também os Açores devem ter mais precipitação, especialmente os Grupos Ocidental e Central:

SATREP

Carta Sinóptica

*EDIT: Nota-se a reactivação da linha de instabilidade à medida que se aproxima do Arquipélago da Madeira. As próximas horas podem trazer precipitação por vezes forte, especialmente nas vertentes expostas aos ventos predominantes. Situação no Arquipélago da Madeira a seguir com especial atenção nas próximas horas.*


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, com nevoeiro e algum chuvisco à mistura. Creio que não vá passar disso, e o alerta *Amarelo* emitido pelo IM, na minha opinião, não se justifica! Aguardemos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite
Continuo com nevoeiro e chuvisco.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1021 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NW*
Precipitação -  *2.5 mm * *(desde as 17h)*


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

boa noite.
por aqui começam aparecer os primeiros pngos grossos de uma madrugada e manhã que promete, vamos ver no que vai dar!


----------



## jonhfx (19 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia.
Dia um pouco chuvoso, por cá e muito nevoeiro()
Sigo com:
Temperatura:19,1ºC
Humidade: 95%
Pressão: 1016,2 Hpa
Vento: 16,7 Km/h Noroeste 
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0:00: 8,5mm
Fica foto da minha janela para o "Mundo"


----------



## Hazores (19 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

bom dia,

Devido à passagem de diversas ondulações frontais, os Açores, particularmente o grupo central, deverá ser afectado por percipitações contínuas, durante as próximas 24h.






Foi lançado pelo IM o Alerta Amarelo por causa da persistência de chuva, que por vezes poderá ser forte.

por agora apenas tectos baixos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado, por vezes encoberto e periodos de chuva que se tornaram mais intensos e frequentes desde o final da tarde de hoje.
Tmin - 18,1ºC
Tmax - 23,2ºC
Prec. - 8,4 mm (Desde as 0h de hoje e até ao momento, continua a )

Actual - 19,2ºC, 94% Hr, 1016,7 hpa, Vento de SE a 0 km/h


----------



## Hazores (21 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

bom dia,

muita chuva na ilha das Flores nas ùltimas duas horas mais de 25mm de chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Dados do IM:

Às 10h0 UTC: Corvo (Aeródromo) - 25,0 mm; Flores (Aeroporto) - 6,9 mm, a juntar a cerca de 18 mm na hora anterior.

Há uma linha de instabilidade que se vai deslocando para nordeste e que pode vir a afectar o Grupo Central durante a tarde.

Imagens de Satélite


----------



## alex vieria (21 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

Boa Tarde, desde ás 14h que chove moderadamente e pontualmente forte, aqui no litoral sul da ilha, mas de uma hora para cá acumulei 8, 4mm, mas no seu todo acumulei desde ás 14h *12,7mm*.

Temp actual: 19,8ºC
Vento: O com 14,3 km/h
HR: 98%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

Bom dia!
Depois de um fim de semana  de chuva, com muita humidade, sempre acima dos 96%, com chuva que por vezes foi intensa e onde ontem registei 23,8 mm. Hoje o dia amanheceu com sol e assim se irá manter todo o dia aqui no grupo oriental. A minima até ao momento é de 17,7ºC


----------



## Hazores (22 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

boa boite,

sei que isto é um delírio do GFS, a mais de 180 h mas fica aqui a nota:

estão a prever precipitação com temperaturas de -28ºC aos 500hpa, de 0 aos 850 hpa, o que dava queda de neve a cotas aproximadamete de 1000 m, isto nos Açores, porque a previsão aponta para cotas nos 700m, mas tendo em conta o Atlântico, somamos empíricamente um 300m às cotas previstas.

isto era bom demais para ser verdade... mas ao menos deixem-nos sonhando com estes cenários :assobio: e  para se repetir o cenário de Fevereiro de 2010??


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

*Estar atento!!!*
Próxima 5ª/6ª feira deverão ser particularmente delicados com a precipitação prevista a entrar por sudoeste e ventos fortes a muito fortes, a atingir a ilha completamente de sul.
Hirlam




CMC





Espera-se a evolução nas próximas saídas com os modelos de maior resolução a 48h


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

Boa noite,


estas previsoes podem alterar-se ? se tal nao acontecer teremos "quase" um 2º 20 Fevereiro ou 21 outubro! 

Ssempre que chove agora aqui na ilha é um panico geral!!! e a prevenção como sempre chega sobre a hora!


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia!
*Estar Preparado*
Para Quinta-Feira vários modelos apontam para Chuva Forte na Tarde de Quinta-Feira tanto na Ilha da Madeira como em Grupos do Arquipélago dos Açores.




Hirlam 12-18h




NAE




GFS




CMC




Foreca (atenção as escalas)




GME




WRF 9km




Em altitude normalmente os valores WRF são na ordem de 4 ou 5 vezes superior em relação a precipitação.


----------



## jonhfx (24 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia.
Dia de algum sol e temperatura agradável, sigo com uma temperatura de 19,3ºc 
Vento fraco de Sudeste, 11,2 Km/h e pressão de 1014,4 Hpa.
As próximas 86h horas como diz o colega de fórum, Knyght, é preciso estar atento, parece vamos ter amanhã após a hora de almoço um agravamento das condições atmosféricas.








Segundo o IM estas são as condições meteorológicas para quinta, sexta e sábado:


> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 25 de Novembro de 2010
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado
> partir do início da tarde.
> ...


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> estas previsoes podem alterar-se ? se tal nao acontecer teremos "quase" um 2º 20 Fevereiro ou 21 outubro!
> ...



A pouco não respondi propositadamente a sua mensagem porque geralmente participa no fórum de forma muito alarmista, mas creio que devemos nós amadores e apreciadores destes fenómenos de meteorologia voltar a relembrar, que caso se venha a registar valores próximos ao dos dois dias é completamente intolerável existir movimentações de pessoas pelas artérias excepto se o local onde se encontrem seja de elevado risco, que a maioria das "crianças" deverão ser adolescentes que bem podem calmamente esperar em pisos superiores das suas escolas e serem recolhidas após passagem da frente ciclónica. Que certamente nos jardins de infância e outros que se encontrem crianças mesmo, as auxiliares e educadoras não deverão abandonar os seus filhos mantendo-os em segurança (senão são civilmente responsabilizadas).
Reforço *caso* o cenário se mantenha do WRF é de chuva forte (não comparado ainda com os dois dias anteriores), contudo o bom senso de sair de zonas de risco, não circular caso não seja apenas esse motivo e deixar as redes de telemóvel desimpedidas! Deverão seguir-se os conselhos da Protecção Civil, ter a informação meteorologia acompanhada pelo IM actualizada e poderão dar uma olhadela pelo fórum embora acha de nós, respectivamente eu que em situações delicadas tenha as suas responsabilidade laborais largamente alargadas.

Mais uma actualização o IM já lançou o respecitivo Aviso Amarelo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 às 11:28h


> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Madeira
> 
> Amarelo	Precipitação	Chuva, por vezes forte.
> Válido entre 2010-11-25 12:00:00 e 2010-11-26 05:59:59 (hora UTC)
> ...


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira com céu nublado.
19ºC
78%HR
1014hpa

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, os vários modelos numéricos marcavam esta tendência nos últimos 5 dias e sem grandes alterações a cada run. 
Uma depressão com origem a sul, com uma massa de ar com muita humidade, poderá trazer chuva por vezes forte, e que já mereceu o aviso amarelo por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia. A depressão está actualmente a se intensificar, à medida que se desloca para nordeste.
Este parece ser o primeiro de vários dias de instabilidade pela ilha da Madeira.

GFS para amanhã:





Satélite:


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

Knyght disse:


> A pouco não respondi propositadamente a sua mensagem porque geralmente participa no fórum de forma muito alarmista, mas creio que devemos nós amadores e apreciadores destes fenómenos de meteorologia voltar a relembrar, que caso se venha a registar valores próximos ao dos dois dias é completamente intolerável existir movimentações de pessoas pelas artérias excepto se o local onde se encontrem seja de elevado risco, que a maioria das "crianças" deverão ser adolescentes que bem podem calmamente esperar em pisos superiores das suas escolas e serem recolhidas após passagem da frente ciclónica.




Peço desculpa, pois fui uma das pessoas que viveu o 20 de fevereiro de forma bem perto.! Sempre que chove um pouco mais , é quase visivel na cara das pessoas o medo...incrivel é que os centros comerciais nas zonas de riscos, NUNCA alertam as pessoas atempadamente nem mesmo quando a agua já está a entrar porta dentro...

na minha opinião , como cidadã normal, aho que deviam informar atempadamente destas situações, fazendo os devidos alertas com antecedencia...se amanha é previsivel chuva muito forte , penso que já deveriam estar a tomar medidas..ou entao é como anteriormente primeiro tem de acontecer para depois agirem (falo com conhecimento de causa).

desculpem o desabafo.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2010 às 15:50)

icewoman, como fala muitas vezes da data fatídica, percebemos que o acontecimento continua a estar bem presente na sua vida, e todos nós respeitamos isso como deve compreender.

Contudo, há uma altura em que se deve seguir em frente e deixar de pensar sempre nesse dia, de que qualquer evento possa acabar da mesma forma. A última vez que tinha sucedido na Madeira algo idêntico ao 20 de Fevereiro tinha sido 17 anos antes. Muitas tempestades houve e haverá na Madeira que não acabam em tragédia. Muitas vezes quando pergunta no tópico de previsões se o que vem aí é uma repetição, fica sem respostas porque ninguém sabe responder a essa pergunta, estariam a engana-la se disserem sim ou não. Tragédias como a de Fevereiro são uma conjugação infeliz de muitos factores, nem todos previsíveis. Ninguém lhe sabe dizer se voltará a acontecer, provavelmente um dia a história repete-se, mas ninguém sabe dizer se é daqui a dias ou se é daqui a 20 anos.

Faz muito bem em manter-se informada, em seguir com atenção previsões, pois prevenção e conhecimento são a melhor arma contra as tragédias. Se todos os que tem responsabilidades, e isso inclui também as pessoas, fizerem o seu trabalho, desde governantes, urbanistas, meteorologistas, etc,etc, as tragédias podem ser evitadas no futuro. Mas tem que compreender que não pode estar sempre receosa do pior possível. Ainda não há muito tempo choveu bastante aí, e a ilha aguentou-se bastante bem, afinal como sucede a larga maioria das vezes.


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

*Actualização 18h*
Mantem o nível *Estar Preparado!*




Nitidamente a condensar nebulosidade à Oeste do Arquipélago, ao qual deverá ser mais ou menos preocupante ao nível que a pressão que se verifique a passagem pela Madeira. Os Açores também se encontram dentro da faixa de perigo.













*Previsões*
WRF




NAE




Hirlam




Foreca


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

icewoman disse:


> Peço desculpa, pois fui uma das pessoas que viveu o 20 de fevereiro de forma bem perto.! Sempre que chove um pouco mais , é quase visivel na cara das pessoas o medo...incrivel é que os centros comerciais nas zonas de riscos, NUNCA alertam as pessoas atempadamente nem mesmo quando a agua já está a entrar porta dentro...
> 
> na minha opinião , como cidadã normal, aho que deviam informar atempadamente destas situações, fazendo os devidos alertas com antecedencia...se amanha é previsivel chuva muito forte , penso que já deveriam estar a tomar medidas..ou entao é como anteriormente primeiro tem de acontecer para depois agirem (falo com conhecimento de causa).
> 
> desculpem o desabafo.



Neste momento em relação ao final do dia de amanhã em principio não deverá haver grandes problemas ..... precipitação forte sim, nada que não seja normal para esta altura do ano ...
Em relação ao fim de semana, bem uma coisa de cada vez ... !!


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

*Aviso Laranja pelo IM às 21:28h*
Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Madeira

Laranja	Precipitação	Chuva moderada a forte, temporariamente muito forte.
Válido entre 2010-11-25 06:00:00 e 2010-11-26 09:59:59 (hora UTC)
Amarelo	Vento	Nas terras altas, vento temporariamente forte a muito forte com rajadas ate 90 km/h.
Válido entre 2010-11-24 22:00:00 e 2010-11-25 21:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Será que é esta perturbação a SW da ilha, que nos vai atingir com chuvas fortes para hoje a tarde ou é a outra que se encontra a W da ilha????


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 01:34)

Boa noite deu-se inicio às 01:16h a precipitação na ilha da Madeira, de momento é fraca, o vento é inexistente!!! A temperatura anda estacionaria nos 20ºC desde às 19h.

Está banda de nuvens que entrou de SSW é pouco densa mais a uns 300 km a SW encontram-se as nuvens de maior densidade, já pelo inicio da manhã de hoje o tempo vai agravar. Entretanto daqui até lá vai ser chuva fraca e pontualmente moderada.


----------



## Knyght (25 Nov 2010 às 06:42)

*Pressão 1010hpa*
*Deu-se o Início da Rotação da Coluna...*












Hirlam 12-18












O Pico da Chuva na actualização das 18UTC do WRF 9km é das 14h-15h na Coordenada Funchal
*Estar Preparado*


----------



## jonhfx (25 Nov 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Por aqui já caiu  alguma chuvinha.
Dados das 8:30 de hoje:
Temperatura: 17,7ºC
Pressão: 1009 Hpa
Precipitação: 1,3 mm (desde as 0:00)
Vento: 23,2 Km/h ES-SUDESTE
Agora estou pelo Funchal onde já vi um sinal de tempestade, muitas gaivotas a voarem em zonas onde muito raramente as vê-mos(Gaivotas em Terra tempestade no Mar)
Aspecto do céu:




Para a tarde promete...situação a seguir 
Meteogramas para os próximos dias:
 GFS:




WRF:


----------



## jonhfx (25 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Chove Com alguma intensidade pelo Funchal...




(Foto do mesmo local)


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Confirmou que na baixa de Funchal a chuva se intensificou, a uns 15 minutos atrás. Existe pouco movimento na baixa da cidade.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 12:45)

Desde o último temporal no Funchal, que foram tiradas toneladas e toneladas de entulho da ribeira do Funchal. Ou pelo menos junto à foz.
Na webcam nota-se que tem agora uma maior capacidade de escoamento de água.

Ao inicio da manhã corria apenas um fio de água no meio da superfície junto à foz.

Às 12:30, essa linha já ocupava a superfície toda.






E 5 minutos depois já estava assim.


----------



## jonhfx (25 Nov 2010 às 12:51)

Chove cada vez mais forte...




http://img543.imageshack.us/i/6u1.mp4/


----------



## jonhfx (25 Nov 2010 às 13:21)

e continua...cada vez mais forte


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2010 às 13:24)

Na última hora:


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

Chove intensamente na baixa do Funchal a pelo menos a 20 minutos assim!!!

Vamos lá ver se as ribeiras aguentam, parece ser que a oeste da Ilha, está a chover bem no ponta do sol choveu às 12h quase 10mm. vamos lá ver não fui almoçar optei por ficar no escritório.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

Lido:





Funchal:


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

acabou de falhar por milesimas de segundos a electricidade!!!


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 13:39)

Parece ser que já passou esta nuvem densa, o céu já não esta tão escuro.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 13:42)

Baixou a intensidade da chuva, agora é fraca a moderada!!! que bom!!! daqui a pouco vou almoçar!!!


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Avenida do Mar, junto à foz da ribeira do Funchal, cortada ao transito. 






Parque de Santa Catarina (Funchal)


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Parece que ai vem uma nova vaga de chuva forte, encontra-se no SW a uns 50km, talvez volta intensificar-se daqui 1h. visualização no SAT 24.

Vou aproveitar esta ligeira melhoria para almoçar. A praça em frente da ACIF tem pelo menos 3cms de agua retida!!! Vou treinar alguns saltos!!! ate já!!!


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Areeiro com 24,4mm em uma hora


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

_______________________

Edit(14:32).

*38mm* no Funchal entre as 13h e as 14h utc.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 15:05)

Volta intensificar-se a precipitação de momento é moderado!!! o vento já é mais perceptivel.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2010 às 15:07)

Às 14h, a precipitação da última hora era:





Já vai sendo uma precipitação considerável.


----------



## jonhfx (25 Nov 2010 às 16:55)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade.
Esta imagem da Webcam do Monte para o Funchal está 5 estrelas!!!


----------



## Hazores (25 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

já começaram a circular nos meios de comunicação social, as imagens das derrocadas, e das cheias na Madeira. Ao que parece Curral das Freiras foi mais uma vez das povoações mais afectadas.
esperemos que não seja nada de grave como o que ocorreu num passado recente.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

voltou a chover intensamente, já tenho acumulado desde as 00h ** *82,2 mm*


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

alex vieria disse:


> voltou a chover intensamente, já tenho acumulado desde as 00h ** *82,2 mm*



No Funchal, 70mm até às 18h (dados das synops).










Nas duas últimas 2 horas, foram mais 35,8mm.
No total, já superou hoje os 100mm.

-----------------------

Entretanto já se fazem trabalhos de limpeza do entulho acumulado na foz da ribeira do Funchal:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa manhã com céu com boas abertas e tarde de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros que tem sido mais constantes agora para a noite. O Vento também aumentou de intensidade.

Tmax - 20,8ºC
Tmin - 14,8 C
Prec. (Desde as 0h) - 2,8 mm

Actual:
15,6ºC, 87% Hr, 1006,7 hpa, Vento de SW a 20 km/h


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira muito menos chuva, um total de 17mm, muito longe dos mais de 110mm registados até ao momento no Funchal. 
Sigo com céu nublado
14,9ºC
98%HR
1004hpa


----------



## Hawk (25 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Infelizmente, este Inverno estas situações vão-se repetir


Estes pequenos "tsunamis" vindos das serras, que a qualquer momento podem transbordar e fazer muitos estragos. Os incêndios nas serras do Funchal foram mesmo a 2ª grande tragédia do ano. Já não há capacidade das nossas serras reterem estas lamas e pedras que são arrastadas até à baixa.

Felizmente já estão as máquinas no terreno a fazer limpeza junto às foz.


----------



## Knyght (25 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Voltou-se a viver algumas situações delicadas no Funchal, parece que o aquecimento global para a Madeira vai é consequentemente provocar chuvas intensas na ilha continua-se com temperaturas relativamente altas onde as correntes vão alimentando abundantemente a atmosfera de vapor de água.

Temos um fim de semana molhado mas novamente para Domingo prevê-se alguma precipitação Forte.

Neste momento existe formações a Sul que poderão atingir a ilha em forte precipitação mas em períodos curtos.




Passamos a *Estar Atentos!*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

*Centro do Funchal novamente inundado:*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Oe0bMAQVBGaqDQy89SZm"]Centro do Funchal novamente inundado - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 02:25)

Têm-se estado a desenvolver células em torno do arquipélago.







As montanhas da Madeira continuam a acumular grandes quantidades de precipitação.






O Funchal terminou o dia com 123,9mm acumulados.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Nov 2010 às 02:48)

Continua a chover muito forte com rajadas de vento!!! ontem acumulei 118,9mm e já hoje desde as 00h levou acumulado 34,7mm impressionante!!!

ou seja 153,6 mm em 24 horas!!!

não sei o que me vou encontar com noticias hoje quando acordar!!! tenho receios de que aconteça alguma coisa!!!


A ribeira em frente de casa esta arrastar muito entulho!!!


pelo menos esta a chover mesmo ao pé do litoral, nas montanhas chove mas não esta a ser de tal intensidade como no litoral, por isso as ribeiras se estão a comportar muito bem!!!

Caiu a uns 15 minutos atrás duas trovoadas!!! esta celula traz actividade electrica!!! tens razão andré!!!


----------



## Knyght (26 Nov 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia 




Nas próximas horas já devemos ter sol, contudo deverá chover ainda hoje e amanhã sábado mas pouco frequente.

Voltaremos a estar em *Estar Atento!*
Previsão para Domingo by Hirlam 12-18


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Nov 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia
Apesar de ter chovido ontem pela minha zona, o valor de precipitação acumulado não se compara ao Funchal... Nem por sombras!!!

Sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1001 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N*
Precipitação Total de Ontem -  *28 mm * *(entre as 12h e as 23:59)*

*Precipitação até o momento* - 17.5 mm (desde as 00:00h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2010 às 10:46)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa noite de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e inicio de manhã identico. Algum vento. Registei até ao momento uma minima de 14ºC ás 8h30 estavam 14,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

alex vieria disse:


> pelo menos esta a chover mesmo ao pé do litoral, nas montanhas chove mas não esta a ser de tal intensidade como no litoral, por isso as ribeiras se estão a comportar muito bem!!!



Exacto, desta vez não houve uma grande discrepância entre o Funchal e o Areeiro, por exemplo.

Precipitação acumulada entre as 9h de ontem e as 9h de hoje:

185,2mm - Areeiro (1590m);
165,7mm - Bica da Cana (1560m);
155,1mm - Funchal, Observatório (58m);
143,4mm - Quinta Grande (580m);
111,9mm - Lugar de Baixo (40m);
110,7mm - Santo da Serra (660m);
98,8mm - Funchal, Lido (25m);
74,4mm - Santa Catarina, aeroporto (49m);
49,3mm - S.Vicente (97m);
31,0mm - Ponta do Pargo (298m);
23,6mm - Santana (380m);
16,8mm - Porto Santo, aeroporto (78m);
14,6mm - Ponta de S. Jorge (257m).


----------



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

Mais alguns dados de precipitação de ontem, fonte LREC ® :




Hoje esta sendo um dia mais calmo, notar só o Vento que sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Knyght (26 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

O cenário do próximo Domingo começa a roçar o preocupante visto não haver muito tempo para libertar a quantidade de entulho que desceu ontem pelas serras...

9Horas de chuva moderada a forte sem interrupção...


----------



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

trovoada pelo Funchal


----------



## Rayco (26 Nov 2010 às 15:27)

Olá
Aqui em La Palma, também choveu durante a noite, pegou 21mm na minha casa, mas em outras partes do norte da ilha tem chuva e relâmpagos, 49mm em El Paso e 75mm  em Brena Alta


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

*AIRMASS - 20h00_UTC*




"CopyRight Eumetsat 2010"

Vamos ver se a frente não avança mais para leste; para já apenas avisos amarelos para os Açores devido a vento e forte agitação marítima.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o céu mantem-se com muitas nuvens, embora agora os aguaceiros por aqui tenham parado.

Dados de Hoje
Tmax 19,9ºC Tmin - 14,1ºC Hmax - 91% Hmin - 69% Rajada máxima - 60 km/h
Prec. - 15,2 mm (Desde as 0h até agora)

Actual:
14,2ºC, 84% Hr, 1008,6 Hpa, Vento de SW a 0 km/h


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2010 às 05:15)

Próximo Domingo creio ser já uma situação de *Estar preparado!*

Pelo Hirlam existirá precipitação Muito Forte a poucas milhas a sul do arquipélago...

Hirlam Saída 00h dia 27h
Domingo 
12/18h




18/24h





NAE









CMC











_Preciso seguir com muita preocupação este mapa a ultima vez que vi um semelhante eram 06:00h de 20/02/2010..._

*Estar Preparado* entre às 12h de Domingo até às 06h de Segunda é certamente já aconselhável!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Nov 2010 às 09:54)

Os mapas de previsões não são nada bons para nós, os solos estão muito saturados e as ribeiras ontem apresentavam ainda com muito entulhos "pedregulhos do tamanho do um carro smart" nomeadamente a ribeira grande de Santo António - Funchal, não haverá tempo de as retirar, vamos lá ver, se não chover assim tão forte nas montanhas seria bom, devido que os declives  aceleram a velocidade das aguas. Devemos prevenir e não arriscar em estar em locais potencialmente perigosos. 

O dia apresenta-se actualmente com céu limpo!!! a mínima desceu até 16,1 ºC, portanto em comparação com ontem baixou 1,5ºC, o vento é fraco em geral, mas de vez em quando existe alguma rajada mas moderada.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

O dia de amanhã promete!


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

*Aviso Laranja pelo IM*
Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Madeira

Laranja	Precipitação	Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Válido entre 2010-11-28 12:00:00 e 2010-11-29 05:59:59 (hora UTC)
Amarelo	Vento	Rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h e da ordem dos 90 km/h nas zonas montanhosas.
Válido entre 2010-11-28 12:00:00 e 2010-11-28 23:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 14:32)

Continuam os trabalhos de limpeza na foz da ribeira do Funchal.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

A massa está a ficar bem compacta, a chuva vai voltar a carregar de novo.


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Boa Noite
Alguns modelos apontam para uma passagem a sul da Madeira sem atingir muito o arquipélago, outros acertam em cheio por isso as próximas horas vão ser para acompanhar com muita atenção.














Hirlam 12/18h





CMC





WRF





_Só um pequeno aparte não sei até que ponto a minha contribuição neste site, deverá continuar quando há atitudes menos correctas entre as quais apagarem opiniões sem uma pequena justificação que seja por pm..._


----------



## Hazores (27 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

boa noite,
 Knyth, grande apanhado que fizeste no post anterior.
Aproxima-se uma gande tempestade ´para a Madeira

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/IR039/BW/WESTATLANTIC/


----------



## alex vieria (27 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite, estou acompanhar a situação pelos satélite SAT 24 e noto que nos ultimos minutos a massa fria esta medir força de tal maneira que parece ser que esta travar a massa atlântica, talvez acaba por desintegrar a própria organização compacta que tem actualmente. Se isto acontecer será boas noticias para Madeira.  Penso que chegará a Madeira algo enfraquecida e desorganizada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu com periodos de muita neblusidade alterando com boas abertas.

Tmin - 13,4ºC, Tmax - 22,6ºC, Hmax - 83%, Hmin - 53%

Actual:
14,8ºC, 1008,1 Hpa, 76% Hr, Vento de W a 0 km/h


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 01:17)

Boa noite, iniciou-se a chuva aqui na Ilha da Madeira, mas é de momento fraca, a nebulosidade de momento é alta e pouco desenvolvida, vamos a ver como vai correr o dia, mas penso que esta frente já desenvolveu todo o que podia, esta lutar com a frente fria e penso que ganha esta última, para a nossa felicidade!!! Mas de qualquer modo vamos lá ver o desenrolar dos acontecimentos.  

Temp actual: 18ºC
HR:82%
Vento de W 7,9 km/h sem rajadas de momento

Esta frente possui uma velocidade muito lenta na sua deslocação, tende a enfraquecer segundo eumetsat.


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

Tal como o Alex já referiu a frente parece que ficou descompactada com elevada probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada:














Contudo devido a aproximação do centro depressionário ao arquipelago deverá ocorrer precipitação moderada com períodos fortes a muito fortes mantendo-se o nível a* estar preparado*:

Hirlam 12-18h





NAE





ECMWF





CMC


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

Já há alguma instabilidade na Madeira. Uma primeira célula mais agressiva passa a norte


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2010 às 14:51)

Pelas vertentes norte chuva fraca a moderada.
Um total de 10,1mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

Tive a oportunidade de presenciar o fenómeno de formação desde uma altitude na Ponta de Sol a olho e é interessante.

De resto esta para já tudo normal com chuva fraca a moderada, esperemos as próximas horas com o centro depressionário a passar pela Madeira.

1006hpa


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2010 às 15:15)

Boa tarde.
Chuva fraca desde meio da manhã, rendeu até agora pouco mais de 5 mm(agora está um sol espectacular)
Pressão é de 1003,4 Hpa
Temperatura está nos 19 ºC
Quase sem vento.
(deixo duas fotografias do aspecto do céu)
à minha frente.




e mais a sul.





parece que ela,  vêm ai!


----------



## rcjla (28 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

*19,7mm* na Ponta do Sol às 15hUTC.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Boa Tarde.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, muito nevoeiro e chuva por vezes moderada. 
Na minha opinião o mau tempo previsto para a Madeira, começou neste preciso momento! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1003 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação -  *13 mm * *(desde as 11h)*


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2010 às 16:37)

Espero que isto tenha sido algum erro na estação Imadeira 4 http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA4
Hora:15:51 	Temp:19.1 °C 	 	ESTE 	1.6km/h 	185.0km/h 	92% 	20.6mm 

Por aqui voltou "pingar"


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:04)

O céu ameaça, parece que já é noite, o tecto de nuvens baixo aos 300 mts de altitude.

Precipitação desde as 00h acumulado: *19,9 mm*Temp. Actual: 18,6 ºC  HR: 97%.  O vento é fraco
Na minha opinião é que a grande actividade passará ao largo da ilha só ficaremos com as remanescentes da instabilidade. A não ser que se forme uma célula de última hora.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

Pela observação das imagens de satélite parece que o período mais critico deverá começar por volta das 19h00 e estender-se até de madrugada.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:16)

Anda uma celula muita activa a 140km a SW da Ilha se chegar em cheio, daqui a 1h e meia ou dois horas teremos muita precipitação. Ando ansioso pelo mau sentido!!!


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

Oxalá seja erro, não estou a gostar nada da imagem!!!








17h30_UTC


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Oxala essa precipitação não se seja de uma hora!!! espero que a chuva seja bem repartida no espaço temporal e não todo de uma vez!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

Tenho receios do efeito orográfico da chuva, poderá potencializar as quantidades!!!


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2010 às 17:41)

*Actualização*





Completamente encostado...




18/24h


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 17:45)

AIRMASS:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNAFRICA/index.htm


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Encontra-se agora a 80Km SW daqui a 1h e pouco teremos um pico de precipitação assinalável.

Actualmente chuva fraca e vento calmo!!! o céu totalmente encoberto, nevoeiro apartir dos 300 mts de alt.


----------



## Jodamensil (28 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Pessoal alguem da me um link de alguma webcam da madeira?


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

aqui vai:

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/P/cam-01.html


http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira


----------



## Jodamensil (28 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

obrigado alex. Espero que a coisa não se complique por ai


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

O vento se intensifica e a pressão anda a descer!!! já esta entrando é uma questão de minutos. De momento chuviscos!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

Penso que a parte mais activa será na Calheta, Ponta do Sol e Ribeira Brava. Ou seja zona Oeste da Ilha...


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Entre as 16 e as 17h Funchal regista *19,7mm*


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

As nuvens altas na região, têm uma espessura tal, que se torna impossível visualizar através do satélite, quais os pontos mais activos da massa instável.

Na última hora o Funchal acumulou 19,7mm


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

Segundo os mapas de infravermelhos do eumetsat  os pontos  roxos  encontram-se a  35 km de SW da Ilha. Todo indica que a zona oeste da ilha vai receber a parte mais activa desta célula!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

A pressão estacionou nos 1002,8, a temperatura aumento quase 2 graus em comparação a duas horas atrás esta de momento nos 20,4ºC. O vento é mais constante com uma rajada de S 21,4 Km/h.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 18:41)

O vento médio esta aumentar, tenho rajadas cada vez mais constantes agora no SWW já atingiu mesmo a pouco 32,3 km/h, velocodade média 14,9 km/h


Parou de chover a uns 20 minutos, de momento nada de chuva, não sei se a oeste da ilha já entrou??? não sei!!! as web cam não ajuda!!! devido as imagens retardadas!!!


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

Decresceu a intensidade e profundidade embora calheta esteja amarela... E Ponta do Pargo um Pontinho Vermelho ao largo


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

Inicio-se a chuva moderada acompanhada de rajadas de vento, mesmo a um minuto atrás, vamos lá ver o comportamento desta célula!!! e quanto acumula.


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Já esta a chover e bem por aqui, com algum vento.
( maior azar é a que a consola deixou de receber os dados da estação )


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

A chuva é puxada pelo vento, mas ainda é moderada!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

Existe muita actividade eléctrica ao largo da ilha da madeira... Continua a chover de momento mas moderado e vento a mistura!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 19:34)

tenho um pico no rain rate 26 mm o vento aumenta, registei uma rajada de 43,4 km/h W. Chove moderado e pontualmente forte!!!


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Trovoada a SW acabei de ver a luz emanada pela mesma!!! mas não fiz barulho muito forte, devido a sua distância.


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2010 às 20:39)

Parou de chover, o vento também parou, tudo calmo a única coisa que se ouve é o mar ( e eu vivo ainda longe)...será que é a calma antes da grande "chuvada" ?


----------



## alex vieria (28 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

Acho que passou o pior, a partir de aqui aguaceiros até madrugada!!! ainda continuo com chuva fraca o vento a calmou!!! Acumulado desde 00h *31,2mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de periodos de muita neblusidade com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 12,7ºC, Tmax - 20,5ºC, Hmax - 79%, Hmin - 55%

Actual:
13,4ºC, 78%, 1009 Hpa, Vento de W a 0 km/h


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2010 às 02:53)

*Chuva na Zona Oeste da Ilha da Madeira*


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2010 às 04:21)

Gráficos de Observação
Funchal




Calheta




Lombo da Terça




Santana




Areeiro




Caniçal




Outros:


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

Izaña (Tenerife)

- Velocidade sustentada do vento (09:00): 158 km/h
- Rajada máxima do vento (07:36): *213 km/h*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa manhã fria com 12,7ºC ás 8h30 da manhã, minima do dia até agora. O céu apresenta-se com abertas.


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

Noite com muita chuva pelo norte da Madeira.. desde as 0h um total de *112mm* e continua a chover. Valores preocupantes que tornam os terrenos saturados de água aumentando o risco de derrocadas.
Na Estação de Tratamento de águas de São Jorge a precipitação lá registada até às 9h foi de *116mm*.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 13:32)




----------



## Hazores (29 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

Pek disse:


>



impressionante a quantidade de descargas electricas verificadas perto das canárias


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de muito frio, tendo em conta a região onde me encontro, com o céu apresentar-se com muitas nuvens, aguaceiros em geral fracos e algumas abertas.

Tmin 11,2ºC, Tmax 16,3ºC, Hmin 55%, Hmax 84%
Prec - 2,8 mm

Actual:

11,8ºC, 1009,2 Hpa, 72%Hr Vento de SW a 0 km/h


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira o dia foi de chuva num total impressionante de *135mm *até às 23h.
Por agora alguma chuva fraca, 11,1ºC, 100%HR e 1004hpa

Algumas derrocadas durante o dia, com queda de pedras.
Aqui uma pedra de cerca de 4 toneladas numa derrocada em S. Jorge esta tarde.


----------



## alex vieria (30 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Aqui no sul da ilha, choveu todo o dia com nevoeiro baixo, o dia rendeu em 24h 26,7 mm nada se compara com o norte!!! a chuva se caracterizou por fraca. O mar anda muito alteroso com forte ondulação grossa.

Já levou acumulado para este mes de Novembro uns impressionantes *289,4mm*. E se somar a precipitação do ano hidrológico desde 1 de Setembro até hoje é *491,7 mm *


A temp actual : 15,5 ºC, a temperatura caiu em picado!!! baixo 5 graus em comparação com o dia de ontem pela mesma hora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2010 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com céu muito nublado tendo caído aqui na Lagoa alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Registei uma minima até agora de 10,7ºC, ás 8h30 estavam 11,3ºC e 76% Hr por aqui.


----------



## HugoFrança (30 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde
alguém me pode dizer se hoje já nevou aqui na Madeira??
É que segundo os dados que vi, houve precipitação no areeiro, e a persistência dos 3/4 graus lá em cima, desde as 7 da manha até as 13/14h, leva-me a pensar que já possamos ter um pouco de neve, ou pelo menos granizo... É QUE AQUI NO FUNCHAL ESTÁ UM FRIO!!


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

HugoFrança disse:


> Boa tarde
> alguém me pode dizer se hoje já nevou aqui na Madeira??
> É que segundo os dados que vi, houve precipitação no areeiro, e a persistência dos 3/4 graus lá em cima, desde as 7 da manha até as 13/14h, leva-me a pensar que já possamos ter um pouco de neve, ou pelo menos granizo... É QUE AQUI NO FUNCHAL ESTÁ UM FRIO!!



Boa tarde, bem-vindo ao forum! 
Não tenho confirmação de ter caído neve, mas esta a ter caído terá sido só acima dos 1700 metros tendo em conta a temperatura da estação do Areeiro que se encontra a 1600 metros de altitude. 

Esta manhã, temperaturas às 8h: Areeiro 3ºC; Achadas da Cruz 7ºC; S. Jorge 12ºC; P. Pargo 13ºC; Funchal 14,8ºC e Ponta do Sol 15ºC

Neste momento aguaceiros fracos nas vertentes norte, num total 2,2mm desde as 0h. 10,6ºC e 92%HR


----------

